# Barrier Free Tolling - Best Providers



## Passport1 (26 Jun 2008)

With the toll plaza on the m50 going in august of this year who do forum members believe is best operator to go with with regards to e-tolling

Who are the main operators
Are the all covering all the toll roads around the country or are some only covering certain toll roads
Whos offereing most competitive rates in terms of toll charges and account maintenance charges

Thanks


----------



## Latrade (26 Jun 2008)

Sorry to hijack thread, as can't help you with the best provider, but I have questions on the new system and eflow in particular.

I know they have different rates for different means of paying, but what are the hidden costs?

It seems logical to register for the tag, as it is only €2 per pass, however, is the tag free or do you then have to pay a fee for the tag, admin fee etc?

I don't use the toll that much only once or twice a month and it seems that if there is a fee for the tag, admin and minimum top-up etc, it would be better off to just pay without registration.

Does anyone know the deal with this? I.e. what're the hidden fees?


----------



## rgfuller (26 Jun 2008)

eflow.ie and eazypass.ie both are free to signup - however you pay a starting balance of €40 which sits on your account, you get charged €1 a month (depends on number of tags u have) weather you use the system or not, then when your balance falls to €12 your account gets topped up by €30 in eflow's case and €40 in eazypass's case.

Allegedly from eazypass this fee is for "The monthly account based charge covers the administration and insurance of your tag. In the event of your Eazy Pass tag being lost or stolen, you will be required to pay the first 15, the balance of 25 will be covered by Eazy Pass Ltd."

These are the only charges and are not hidden - you can see them on the signup pages ([broken link removed]) or on the FAQs ([broken link removed]).

Tag equipped vehicles have a lower fee so if you use it twice a month it 'covers' the monthly charge.
[broken link removed]


----------



## Frank (26 Jun 2008)

Don't use the m50 that often Can I get a tag and split it with my father or partners car.

Use it one of the 3 cars when required. 

The 1 euro a month is criminal the min balance is criminal.

40 quid for replacement tags is profiteering on an already lucrative business. 

They are getting enough interest on the min balances to cover admin.


----------



## Guest124 (26 Jun 2008)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/ireland/article4188730.ece

I'm so glad I dont drive - this really should not be happening - another disaster in the making.


----------



## sam h (26 Jun 2008)

> Can I get a tag and split it with my father or partners car.


 
No the tags appear to be reg specific, 'cos I had an idea to do the same.  Looks like people who only use it the odd time will have to pay the higher charges (€2.50, I think + a call to register ?..not sure about this)


----------



## Pulse (26 Jun 2008)

What do you mean by splitting it ???
I have a tag in my car but I often take it with me when we use her car saves the hassle of searching for coins


----------



## sam h (26 Jun 2008)

I got info from Tolltag.ie and had a brief look at it....seems like 2 cars couldn't use the same tag...will be linked with car reg which will be recorded & if caught I guess you'd be in breech of the rules & subject to large fines.
I had the same idea as we only use toll a few times a month,max, so paying the euro lease for the tag between 2 cars seemed worth it, but apparently we can't.
I do like the idea of being able to use it on all the tolls and not having to look for change


----------



## mickpyrmont (14 Jul 2008)

You have the option of getting a second tag per household under the one account, however im unsure if this is €2 per month admin fee or still €1. Its disgraceful that you have to pay €1 a month for this service. The amount they will be making on interest with every account having a minimum balance of €30. 
A fairer system would be to pay a deposit on the tag which can be redeemed when you close your account


----------



## Frank (14 Jul 2008)

Seems fairness will have very little to with it.

I have borrowed eazy pass tag in the past alwyas worked fine.

As long as they get paid what does it matter

As much as the change is a nuissane it was nice the way the 2 quid was not related to the reg of the car.


----------



## macnas (14 Jul 2008)

Is it true that if the camera cannot read your number plate then you cannot be billed?


----------



## gar123 (14 Jul 2008)

what about if you have a foreign reg car?


----------



## RonanC (14 Jul 2008)

gar123 said:


> what about if you have a foreign reg car?


 
you drive past for free

What a great country we live in


----------



## peelaaa (15 Jul 2008)

*Rip Off Ireland*
At the moment I pay 4 euros a day for the m50 toll or 72 euros a month or 864 euros a year.
With this new system I will be paying on top of that, a charge to either purchase or lease a tag and the hassle of topping up an account for the tag providers. I am also paying 590 euros road tax  a year and approxiamately for travelling to work and back 8 euros a day for diesel( 60 miles a day)

*Total for year is 1728 fuel + 864 toll + 590 road tax = 3182 euros!!!*

And that is for 1 car, I need 2 for where I live as there is hardly any public transport.

Could the government at least give me an incentive to use the toll free m50. For instance, making the tags free or decreasing cost of toll. I am going to be worse off with the new system. 
I can imagine there will still be traffic jams the more the years pass, especially at the m1 junction. 
I have another route to work which takes about 15 minutes longer  than the m50(on a good day). This would save me though at least the 864 euros toll/year.
I am planning on doing that, now what can I buy for 864 euros?
A nice new lcd tv or 2 flights to the states. 
If there are people out there who think like me then the congestion in dublin will increase, increasing pollution, just like the days before the m50.

This government, what ARE they doing, this country is turning sour!!


----------



## theoneill (15 Jul 2008)

peelaaa said:


> *Rip Off Ireland*
> At the moment I pay 4 euros a day for the m50 toll or 72 euros a month or 864 euros a year.
> With this new system I will be paying on top of that, a charge to either purchase or lease a tag and the hassle of topping up an account for the tag providers. I am also paying 590 euros road tax  a year and approxiamately for travelling to work and back 8 euros a day for diesel( 60 miles a day)
> 
> ...





So if you travel 60km a day to work x 44 week year (Lets be generous) that’s about 13,200 commuting miles a year divide that into your total expense e3182 and that leaves us with 24c a km, that’s not a bad deal. I think we have to get it into our heads that transport is only going to get more expensive. If you live far away from work you are more vulnerable. 

As regards the toll, I remember on a recent holiday to France I saw something that left me in shock and awe….* I got charged a toll and the automatic toll booth actually gave me change. *Presumably not only to me a foreign motorist but to french citizens too. Anyway if they really wanted to they could charge all motorists but our government always follows the path of least resistance.


----------



## peelaaa (15 Jul 2008)

Yes, I understand what you are stating, but it is the arrogance of the governnment that they just expect everyone to pay the increased charge whilst not understanding the implications of their actions.
As I was saying, if people will not put up with this and start using alternative routes then congestion and emissions will go up.
They are not giving an incentive and if I could take public transport then I would.


----------



## bacchus (15 Jul 2008)

peelaaa said:


> I am going to be worse off with the new system.


Why is that ? the toll fee will still be €2 if you get a tag.


----------



## YouNeek (15 Jul 2008)

bacchus said:


> peelaaa said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to be worse off with the new system.
> ...



OP made the point that there are new charges in addition to the €2 toll:



peelaaa said:


> With this new system I will be paying on top of that, a charge to either purchase or lease a tag and the hassle of topping up an account for the tag providers.


----------



## peelaaa (15 Jul 2008)

bacchus said:


> Why is that ? the toll fee will still be €2 if you get a tag.


 
Because you have to pay for the tag and also if it damages or gets lost a replacement fee. What happens if it just stops working, how can you prove that, so you will have to pay for the replacement.


----------



## Frank Zappa (15 Jul 2008)

www.etrip.ie


----------



## Frank (15 Jul 2008)

So who is the best provider then?

What is the chance the Irish people would stand up and not pay the toll at all.


----------



## mik_da_man (15 Jul 2008)

Well I went for etrip cause I'm an AA Member and get discounts.
It works out the cheapest for me as I use a fair bit of toll booths and they do some carparks too which is handy.

They have a current offer of €25 free parking for AA members when you sign up.

I have no connection to them - Just the best deal I found for myself.

Mik


----------



## carpedeum (15 Jul 2008)

The €1 Euro management fee per tag with eFlow is not too bad for me. Other tag suppliers have higher monthly fees and purchase deposits. 

All tags will be accepted at all toll roads. I would use the M50, EastLink and M1 tolls regularly every month and the Port Tunnel at weekends (great value at €3... into town and parked on the quays near the Point in 10 mins!) so the speed of passage and convenience is worth it.

This is the future guys! Big debate on going in Seattle, where I'm just back from, on road pricing.... tag/transponder in the car, linked to a satellite and billing per kilometre! To me this is the fairest deal... _*IF*_ they abolish car tax for environmentally friendly cars and up the tax for the guzzlers. I'm more worried about the price of petrol... nuclear energy and cheap electric cars may be the answer!

Now if only they could enable the tag for parking at meters in Dublin city and paying for petrol at pumps... now _that's_ efficiency!


----------



## Yachtie (15 Jul 2008)

I am really ****ed off for having to buy a feckin' toll tag and keep topping it up. FFS, barrier-free systems operate all over the world with very few problems. I believe that more people would be inclined to get tags if they were more reasonably priced and if using the tag made the toll cheaper (€1,70 instead of €2 for example) as surely this bears less costs than having 24/7 workforce sitting in those miserable toll boths on the M50.



carpedeum said:


> Now if only they could enable the tag for parking at meters in Dublin city and paying for petrol at pumps... now _that's_ efficiency!


eTrip are looking at enabling their tags to pay for your petrol. Meters are a bit more difficult though!


----------



## Welfarite (17 Jul 2008)

*EToll: Most efficient payment system for infrequent users?*

As an infrequent user of the M50 (about 5-6 times per annum), I'm a bit confused as to how I can pay the least amount of tolls. As far as I can see from the website, If I register for the tag (the cheapest toll), I will have to pay €40 upfront and a minimum balance of €12 plus in the account. Am I correct in this? The sme applies to the "video" option? 

This means the toll company has use of my money (which I never might pay in tolls in any case forever until I die. As far as I can see, if I don't pay in advance , I'll have the hassle of paying a 150% toll within a period of time, via internet/phone.  (what if I'm going abroad on holiday?)

Given the infrequent and ad hoc nature of my "tolling", what is my best option? Is the old system of queueing/cash still going to operate?


----------



## theoneill (17 Jul 2008)

*Re: EToll: Most efficient payment system for infrequent users?*

I'm in the same boat, any info would be great


----------



## rgfuller (17 Jul 2008)

*Re: EToll: Most efficient payment system for infrequent users?*

As an infrequent user (of the m50) your best option is to pre-register with *eFlow.ie* and just allow them bill you based on electronic reading (*video account*/registration) of your number plate (eflow allow you to *post-pay* if you are concerned about them having a small balance of your money whereby your accumulated toll charges for each month are charged against your chosen payment means (DD or credit card) during the first week of the following month).

Being unregistered on the m50 means the toll is €1 more per trip (€3) compared to a tag user (€2) and 50cent more than a pre-registered video account (€2.50).

Here is a quick breakdown of trips vs cost (only at 25 trips per year is the tag cheaper than the video pre-registration, being unregistered is always more expensive and seems alot more hastle).

Per year:
Trips 
***Tag 
*******UnReg 
************PreReg
1 * €14 * €03 * €02.50 (*video pre-reg cheaper* from 1-23 trips per year)
2 * €16 * €06 * €05
3 * €18 * €09 * €07.50
4 * €20 * €12 * €10
5 * €22 * €15 * €12.50
6 * €24 * €18 * €15
7 * €26 * €21 * €17.50
8 * €28 * €24 * €20
9 * €30 * €27 * €22.5
10 * €32 * €30 * €24
11 * €34 * €33 * €27.5
12 * €36 * €36 * €30 
13 * €38 * €39 * €32.50
14 * €40 * €42 * €35
15 * €42 * €45 * €37.50
16 * €44 * €48 * €40
17 * €46 * €51 * €42.50
18 * €48 * €54 * €45
19 * €50 * €57 * €47.50
20 * €52 * €60 * €50
21 * €54 * €63 * €52.50
22 * €56 * €66 * €55
23 * €58 * €69 * €57.50 (video pre-reg cheaper)
24 * €60 * €72 * €60 (tag and video pre-reg similar)
25 * €62 * €75 * €62.50 (tag cheaper)


However if you go unregistered you need to pay your toll by 8pm the following day!

"For unregistered users, if you don’t pay your toll before 8pm on the day following your journey, an additional penalty of €3 will be added to the outstanding toll amount. If you fail to pay the toll and the initial €3 penalty within the next 14 days, a further penalty of €40 will be levied. Failure to pay the full amount due within a further 56 days will result in an additional €100 penalty being applied. Thereafter, if you still have not paid the amount due legal proceedings will be initiated."


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jul 2008)

Duplicate/overlapping threads merged.


----------



## demoivre (17 Jul 2008)

*Re: EToll: Most efficient payment system for infrequent users?*



rgfuller said:


> just allow them to send you a bill based on electronic reading of your number plate.



If you elect not to register you must pay the €3 toll by 8pm the following day if not you will receive a notice asking for the toll *plus* a €3 default toll.  See [broken link removed]. As an infrequent user I'm not going to register and just pay the €3 toll by 8 pm the following evening. TBH I couldn't care less about the €3 if this barrier free system saves me sitting in gridlock traffic around that Westlink toll bridge.


----------



## Welfarite (17 Jul 2008)

*Re: EToll: Most efficient payment system for infrequent users?*



rgfuller said:


> As an infrequent user (of the m50) your best option is to pre-register with eFlow.ie and just allow them bill you based on electronic reading (video account/registration) of your number plate (eflow allow you to post-pay if you are concerned about them having a small balance of your money whereby your accumulated toll charges for each month are charged against your chosen payment means (DD or credit card) during the first week of the following month).


 

As an infrequent user, post-paying would seem to be my best option (of poor options). I do not want a private company to be holding up to €40 of my money for no good reason. As a post payer, I have the trouble of making sure I find a Payzone (where are they?)or pay online/by phone within, at most 24 hours. Otherwise I get penalised by 100% of the toll.

Hmmm.

Maybe I'll take to the back roads again like the old days. Come to think of it, maybe that's the intention behind this profiteering scheme ....


----------



## lazylump (17 Jul 2008)

When you think about what you are paying for its mad. Correct me if I'm wrong but most people don't realize that public funding paid for the M50. 

The toll operator got a nice deal to build a bridge at an initial cost of 40million in 1984. All alternative routes were blocked and I also seem to remember talk about this toll just lasting a few years until cost is covered.

Now we are in a situation where users have to budget for this charge and some drivers penalized for paying cash. Of course government will be arrogant as to how this charge affects people whilst not understanding the implications of their actions. They and the operator are making a lot of money from this source.

Having said all that I got hit for a toll in France for 47 odd euros a few weeks ago and still recovering from the shock of it.


----------



## rgfuller (17 Jul 2008)

*Re: EToll: Most efficient payment system for infrequent users?*



Welfarite said:


> As an infrequent user, post-paying would seem to be my best option (of poor options). I do not want a private company to be holding up to €40 of my money for no good reason. As a post payer, I have the trouble of making sure I find a Payzone (where are they?)or pay online/by phone within, at most 24 hours. Otherwise I get penalised by 100% of the toll.
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Maybe I'll take to the back roads again like the old days. Come to think of it, maybe that's the intention behind this profiteering scheme ....


 
I meant that pre-registering a Video account (but choosing a post-pay type of account) is your best option, then it gets automatically paid from your credit card or via direct debit the following month.

It's only if you don't bother registering at all that you have to pay via payzone or online or via phone the same or following day before having to pay an extra €3.


----------



## Welfarite (17 Jul 2008)

*Re: EToll: Most efficient payment system for infrequent users?*



rgfuller said:


> I meant that pre-registering a Video account (but choosing a post-pay type of account) is your best option, then it gets automatically paid from your credit card or via direct debit the following month.
> 
> It's only if you don't bother registering at all that you have to pay via payzone or online or via phone the same or following day before having to pay an extra €3.


 

OK, so what you're saying is that I don't have to pay €40 upfront if I pre-register a video account?


----------



## peelaaa (17 Jul 2008)

lazylump said:


> When you think about what you are paying for its mad. Correct me if I'm wrong but most people don't realize that public funding paid for the M50.
> 
> The toll operator got a nice deal to build a bridge at an initial cost of 40million in 1984. All alternative routes were blocked and I also seem to remember talk about this toll just lasting a few years until cost is covered.
> 
> ...


 
France has a great road network though, even their toll free roads have a better surface than here.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (17 Jul 2008)

Oh my god here we go again. Irish people complaining about something they asked for for years, and now have!

As for the extra charges, you mean €1 per month  for the extra convenience of not having to stop at barriers. Come on! I frown at Government over-spending like the rest of us, but someone has to pay for the new 3 lane motorway and barrier-free driving. Why not the people who use it? Why penalise every driver through road tax?

If you don't like it you have a choice, don't use the M50. Go off and drive somewhere else. 

To answer the OP, I have been registered with EasyPass for the last year and have had no trouble with it whatsoever. It tops itself up automatically, no hassle, and it works on every toll around the country. €1 per month admin and the tag has always registered and never broken down. Very happy with the service.

Haven't heard anything about other operators.


----------



## rgfuller (17 Jul 2008)

*Re: EToll: Most efficient payment system for infrequent users?*



Welfarite said:


> OK, so what you're saying is that I don't have to pay €40 upfront if I pre-register a video account?


 
Yep - that's what I gather from the eflow.ie account setup page.


----------



## bacchus (17 Jul 2008)

if you pre-register a video account, do you still have to pay €1 per month for admin charges?


----------



## Complainer (17 Jul 2008)

lazylump said:


> All alternative routes were blocked


 what routes got blocked?


----------



## lazylump (17 Jul 2008)

Complainer said:


> what routes got blocked?


 
You know your right but I did say "correct me if I'm wrong" There is no alternative to M50 toll bridge and never was.

Its some years since I lived in Dublin but I do remember at one time trying to cross the Liffey at Chapelizod and finding the road I wanted to use closed I think it might have been the Old Lucan Road


----------



## Complainer (17 Jul 2008)

lazylump said:


> You know your right but I did say "correct me if I'm wrong" There is no alternative to M50 toll bridge and never was.
> 
> Its some years since I lived in Dublin but I do remember at one time trying to cross the Liffey at Chapelizod and finding the road I wanted to use closed I think it might have been the Old Lucan Road


I've used Chapelizod bridge or the back roads around Lucan to avoid the M50 many times in recent years. No roads were closed.


----------



## rgfuller (18 Jul 2008)

bacchus said:


> if you pre-register a video account, do you still have to pay €1 per month for admin charges?


 
Not according to the website - the charges are tied into actually having a tag and with the video account no tag is needed ==> no monthly charge.

It makes sense otherwise why have the video account and why make it more expensive (toll) than a tagged one, if there was a charge you may as well get a tag.


----------



## WhoAmI (27 Jul 2008)

What happens if you have a video account and the camera cannot read your plate?


----------



## philiph (2 Aug 2008)

Hi,

First of all I'm going to 'fess up. I am a director of TollTag.ie but I'll keep this straight down the middle and in a personal capacity. We get, I kid you not thousands of emails on the subject and a lot of the same issues pop up repeatedly

second of all check out *[broken link removed]* this is a little known (as yet) NRA operated site to compare tags and tag providers. One caveat, it has been a few weeks since we updated our info on that site and our site (and I presume the others listed on tagcompare) will probably have more current info but at least it lays out the entire field and saves a lot of googling.

I see from the posts a lot of traffic regarding *monthly fee's* etc, again tagcompare will shed some light there and whatever supplier interests you, check their actual site for updates but not all tags have monthly fees, similarly minimum topups/balances etc vary

On the question of *swapping tags* between cars. Unfortunately it is a no-no, not because tag suppliers want to shift tags (we do as it happens) but because the M50 has two systems as you know, video and transponder, the system needs to know has it just read one car or two, the plate helps correlate that info. Technically its a little more involved than that and the road owner is best placed to spell that out but thats the upshot..my advise, don't do it and regardless of the tekky side we have been instructed by the road owner not to permit it. If that ever changes we'll certainly tell you

One other thing of note is that e-trip has acquired easypass in the last week or so meaning there is effectively one less choice of provider assuming they harmonise their operations at some point.

I hope i havent simply added to the 'noise' and perhaps given some of you a route to find out who is out there and what they offer. Sure, tags are not for all, neither is video payment, and when you figure out which of those two suits best then for video there is only one show in town, for tags, several

Tks /P


----------



## sam h (2 Aug 2008)

Thats very informative Philip, and you'll be pleased to hear that your "Pay as you Toll +" seems to suit me the best.  

I have a question.  We will need to have about 4 tags (but the motorway usage will be low).  Will it be €40 top up for each car or can we spread that for all the cars (ie-have to have €160 tied up)?


----------



## z109 (2 Aug 2008)

You have to laugh at some of the websites - I was registering on eflow.ie and clicked on some of the random links at the side of the page. A number of the responses were "This section of the website will be available in August". It makes you wonder, which august?

Has anyone seen it in action yet?


----------



## putsch (2 Aug 2008)

I haven't been following this at all and now that I read the thread am totally confused.

I use the toll bridge very infrequently - maybe 5 times a year and totally unpredictably.

I don't want to sign up for any schemes but if I don't then what do I do? Will there not be any pay station on the bridge and if not then what happens? Specifically where exactly do I have to pay and how much?

This seems mad. Anywhere else in the world I've used tolls there was always somewhere for the infrequent user to queue and pay cash at the toll itself.


----------



## reds (4 Aug 2008)

Like previous posters, I'd use the toll maybe four or five times a year. So I don't want to register and would rather pay as I go.

As someone asked earlier (but didn't get an answer).... what happens when I drive through the toll to get to Dublin Airport and head off on holiday? 
How do I post-pay in that scenario?


----------



## asdfg (5 Aug 2008)

From my understanding if you don't preregister you have till 8pm the following day to pay the toll which in this case increases to €3 per trip. There are supposed to be a large number of shops where you can pay (can't find out where) or you can pay on the internet or by phone. If you pay after 8 pm on the following day there is a fine and another fine if it is not payable after about a week. So if you head off on a 2 week holiday you could be facing a substantial fines when you return.


----------



## olybosh (5 Aug 2008)

You can pay the toll in the Spar in Dublin Airport. Its in the Hall of Multi Storey Car Park Dublin Airport. 

http://www.payzone.ie/outlets/?pid=19&cid=196&lid=1925


----------



## Billo (5 Aug 2008)

asdfg said:


> From my understanding if you don't preregister you have till 8pm the following day to pay the toll which in this case increases to €3 per trip. There are supposed to be a large number of shops where you can pay (can't find out where)



Google Payzone


----------



## gipimann (6 Aug 2008)

Heard an advert on the radio yesterday for another service - www.tolltag.ie starting this month.

Just had a look at their site, for casual users they offer a tag for €30, and you top it up at paypoints as and when you need it (like phone credit - so no transferring of bank details).   The management fee is 10% of the toll charged (e.g. Westlink €2, Tolltag take 20c).   Might be another option for the non-regular user of the M50/Westlink?


----------



## carpedeum (8 Aug 2008)

reds said:


> As someone asked earlier (but didn't get an answer).... what happens when I drive through the toll to get to Dublin Airport and head off on holiday?
> How do I post-pay in that scenario?


 
A post-paid video account (reg. plate recognition)... money taken from your credit card or bank account at the end of each month at €2.50 per toll with eFlow. Paying through Payzone is €3 per toll if paid on time. The tag is the better option if you are a regular user of toll roads as it can be used on all toll roads.


----------



## teachai (11 Aug 2008)

I am a very infrequent user of the M50 and toll roads. I've looked at the options and decided that to register and use the post-paid video option is best for me. 

I would register with a tag company if they didn't have admin fees. 

It seems to me that the first company not to introduce admin fees will make a small fortune. Consortium anyone?


----------



## ginagulla (11 Aug 2008)

teachai said:


> I am a very infrequent user of the M50 and toll roads. I've looked at the options and decided that to register and use the post-paid video option is best for me.
> 
> I would register with a tag company if they didn't have admin fees.
> 
> It seems to me that the first company not to introduce admin fees will make a small fortune. Consortium anyone?


 
You should read the previouse posting from the director of Toll Tag, for low frequency users they have a tag with no monthly administration fees, a cheaper option than eflow's video account.

I fess up to working for a tag company too, but we are in opposition to both Toll tag and e flow. What I find perplexing is how the government is spending all this money (via the National RoadAuthority) advertising just one private company's (e flow) products when there products are not nessicarily the best or the cheapest.


----------



## peelaaa (11 Aug 2008)

ginagulla said:


> You should read the previouse posting from the director of Toll Tag, for low frequency users they have a tag with no monthly administration fees, a cheaper option than eflow's video account.
> 
> I fess up to working for a tag company too, but we are in opposition to both Toll tag and e flow. What I find perplexing is how the government is spending all this money (via the National RoadAuthority) advertising just one private company's (e flow) products when there products are not nessicarily the best or the cheapest.


 

I have only seen one other advert, and that is for EAZYPASS, how come none of the others are being advertised.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (12 Aug 2008)

I still don't know what a tracker mortgage is. 

tolltage seems the best for me.  think i heard a radio ad saying you can pick up free tags from centras/topaz's  and one or two other places soon.  can anyone confirm this?


----------



## csirl (12 Aug 2008)

What are you charged a toll for?

Do you get charged for (i) just for crossing the Westlink bridge or (ii) using any part of the M50? i.e. are you charged if you e.g. drive from M1 to M3 exit?


----------



## teachai (12 Aug 2008)

Just the Westlink bridge.


----------



## pansyflower (12 Aug 2008)

> .Just the Westlink bridge. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoneill (12 Aug 2008)

pansyflower said:


> > .Just the Westlink bridge. .
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## oopsbuddy (12 Aug 2008)

If you get on at Lucan and exit at Blanchardstown, and then go back the same way, you get hit 4 times for a short trip, and if you're unlucky enough to have to go through the M4 toll on the way up, add another €5.40 (return), but if you get on anywhere south of the bridge you can drive all the way to Wexford and back (...give or take!) on superb roads with no toll charge! Rant over!


----------



## Frank (12 Aug 2008)

There seem to be a lot of those big gantries going up with the road signs on them.

Nice and easy to retro fit charging points. 

Probably end up getting charged just for saying M50. 

Watch this space.

More stealth tax for the hard ridden motorist.


----------



## peteb (20 Aug 2008)

does anybody know if any of these tag companies accept payment by cheque or any other method than a direct debit from your bank a/c, or cards? Parents hate direct debits and wont sign up to one.  But i have to say, i dont find any of the providers the best in terms of providing info on their products!


----------



## teachai (20 Aug 2008)

TollTag.ie accept credit cards and you don't have to have a minimum balance if you buy the tag for €30.00. No admin charges either.

(So I have decided to go with them).


----------



## Frank Zappa (20 Aug 2008)

Have any of you considered moving away from the blasted toll bridge area?

What a horrible tax on living in a certain part of Dublin


----------



## ubiquitous (20 Aug 2008)

Frank Zappa said:


> Have any of you considered moving away from the blasted toll bridge area?
> 
> What a horrible tax on living in a certain part of Dublin



Spare a thought for the residents of Enfield, Co. Meath. You cannot travel to or from the town except by (1) backroads to/from Trim/Edenderry etc (2) the downgraded  and truck-ridden N4 with continuous white lines and 80kph speed limits (very cynical imho) (3) the tolled M4 with toll booths on entry to *and* exit from the town.


----------



## irishlinks (28 Aug 2008)

For all those people who mentioned that they were going to go for the video recognition because you could post-pay ..... do you realise that eflow have a post pay *tag* option (2 euro  a trip) -  no top ups or initial load of creidt - you just get charged each month to your laser or by DD. No purchase fee - just the 1 euro admin fee a month. 
Seems the best option overall to me for anyone who knows they will be using the m50 at least twice a month. All these other tags with prepay mean the companies are holding onto your money for possibly months if you don't use the M50 much.  As far as I can see from checking all the providers - eflow is the ONLY post pay tag available.


----------



## z101 (14 May 2009)

easypass have put up their monthly fee from €1.22 up a whopping €2.13
I didn't even get notification. First they get rid of the paper bill to save costs now this on top. I use to be able to claim VAT back on journeys but that went also. 
Is there a better supplier.


----------



## carpedeum (15 May 2009)

Got an eflow tag last August. 1 euro per month management fee. Very convenient - 30 Euro top up by DD when balance reduces to 12 Euro which means no late payment fines on the M50 too. I find I use the toll roads more! I live Northside so the reduced 3 Euro at weekend on the tunnel means we get to a free parking space at the Point Liffey side in 15 minutes! Most people won't walk from there - fatties! We must save petrol  too.


----------

